# JIMC has completely (literally) lost it now...



## CJB85 (28/6/21)

So I have been phoning the post office quite a lot lately, as my parcel arrived in SA on 23 March and hasn’t updated from “the parcel is expected to be delivered shortly” since 31 March.

A very helpful Pamela Boroko assisted me today by speaking to JIMC on my behalf. So here is what JIMC has been doing lately...

Due to the massive backlog at OR Tambo, the have been sending countless bags/boxes of incoming mail and parcels to Durban and Cape Town to assist with processing. The one flaw in n their brilliant plan you ask? They never scanned any of the contents of the containers “into SA” before sending them off to the other airports. So they sent countless “untraceable items” with no record of being in the country to other provinces and lo and behold... they mysteriously went missing.

No one knows where the parcels are, or where they got lost. Fabulous.

Reactions: Can relate 2 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/6/21)

CJB85 said:


> So I have been phoning the post office quite a lot lately, as my parcel arrived in SA on 23 March and hasn’t updated from “the parcel is expected to be delivered shortly” since 31 March.
> 
> A very helpful Pamela Boroko assisted me today by speaking to JIMC on my behalf. So here is what JIMC has been doing lately...
> 
> ...



That does not surprise me in the slightest... as the actual incompetence of said institutions is only surpassed by the actual brain capacity of their incumbents to action something like this... I had a parcel from Voopoo that went to Cape Town as well for sorting, and then returned to JHB just to be sent to DBN again...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mollie (28/6/21)

Welkom in Suid Afrika haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85 (28/6/21)

The vaper said:


> Welkom in Suid Afrika haha


Yup, apparently the only recourse is to have the seller claim compensation... but I really REALLY want the items I ordered and don’t want to wait ANOTHER 4 months...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (28/6/21)

I ordered a book from amazon in March. Last action was it was scanned into the bag onto the boat. At least your stuff got scanned in the country.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/6/21)

CJB85 said:


> Yup, apparently the only recourse is to have the seller claim compensation... but I really REALLY want the items I ordered and don’t want to wait ANOTHER 4 months...



and just for it to get shipped to Cape Town again...


----------



## CJB85 (28/6/21)

Anyone else need stuff from Fasttech? Let’s see if we can get a DHL going

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Mollie (28/6/21)

CJB85 said:


> Yup, apparently the only recourse is to have the seller claim compensation... but I really REALLY want the items I ordered and don’t want to wait ANOTHER 4 months...


I want to order alien makers from China/Australia but NO I'm not gonna wait forever for that I will make another plan to get something similar


----------



## M.Adhir (28/6/21)

CJB85 said:


> Anyone else need stuff from Fasttech? Let’s see if we can get a DHL going



We always want stuff from fasttech 
Well some of us at least

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/6/21)

CJB85 said:


> Anyone else need stuff from Fasttech? Let’s see if we can get a DHL going


Pop a Group Buy then @CJB85, if you feel up to it 
Have not bought anything from them in a while.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (28/6/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> Pop a Group Buy then @CJB85, if you feel up to it
> Have not bought anything from them in a while.


Let’s see Fasttech’s response first... if a GB is on the cards, it needs to be small... like 5 guys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Munro31 (28/6/21)

CJB85 said:


> So I have been phoning the post office quite a lot lately, as my parcel arrived in SA on 23 March and hasn’t updated from “the parcel is expected to be delivered shortly” since 31 March.
> 
> A very helpful Pamela Boroko assisted me today by speaking to JIMC on my behalf. So here is what JIMC has been doing lately...
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear this, it's kak losing stuff in the mail

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mollie (28/6/21)

CJB85 said:


> Let’s see Fasttech’s response first... if a GB is on the cards, it needs to be small... like 5 guys.


I'm in need small things

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TonySC (28/6/21)

Alarm bells!!! Fasttech GB!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/6/21)

The vaper said:


> I'm in need small things



Me too... something small, like a whale and fries with a diet soda...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mollie (28/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Me too... something small, like a whale and fries with a diet soda...


No oo no last GB was a bit rough for me so not this time just the important stuff

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TonySC (28/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Me too... something small, like a whale and fries with a diet soda...


Pffft.... Diet soda is for weaklings

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mzr (28/6/21)

Group buy you say I shall put a list together just in case

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (28/6/21)

CJB85 said:


> So I have been phoning the post office quite a lot lately, as my parcel arrived in SA on 23 March and hasn’t updated from “the parcel is expected to be delivered shortly” since 31 March.
> 
> A very helpful Pamela Boroko assisted me today by speaking to JIMC on my behalf. So here is what JIMC has been doing lately...
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/6/21)

Kak one @CJB85 , I've learnt my lesson long ago and won't even use SAPO services again.
DHL, FedEx or at least Aramex is the only way to go.
That extra R200/R300 for courier keeps my sanity in check and iteams get delivered to my door.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (29/6/21)

Clouds4Days said:


> Kak one @CJB85 , I've learnt my lesson long ago and won't even use SAPO services again.
> DHL, FedEx or at least Aramex is the only way to go.
> That extra R200/R300 for courier keeps my sanity in check and iteams get delivered to my door.


Problem is that from overseas, DHL is currently charging $50 a pop... but mini group buys will be the way forward.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

